# Who's Going to HauntX?



## Guest

HauntX is going to be in Los Angeles in February. Any body going?

I called them today because their site says tickets go on sale in Dec. They said they havent enabled the ticket sales yet because they are still working on last minute arrangements and will put up info on their site this weekend. They said they are working feverishly and to keep checking the site as sales will start soon.

Anyway... Ill be there


----------



## Lauriebeast

I'll be there too!


----------



## ClusterOne

My brother and I will be there, that show is getting kinda cool. It's good to have a haunt show that is not mid-west/east coast based. But saying that, we will then be off to the Transworld show in Chicago the following weekend. It's gonna be a busy haunted February!
Look for us in our Heartstoppers Haunted House shirts, and say hi!


----------



## spookineer

We will be there too!


----------



## pandora

I'll be there too!


----------



## gravedigger greg

Maybe we could all hook up sometime for drinks or food? Just a thought...


----------



## ClusterOne

I'd be down for that, good thinking!


----------



## pandora

Definitely!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Whoever ends up going, please post pix & reviews! (And have some beer n' bones (wings) for those of us who can't be there  !!)


----------



## Guest

Online tickets are now available!!! ...and the EXF tour is still available


----------



## spookineer

6 weeks... are ya ready?


----------



## pandora

Bump, bump - any more takers?


----------



## ClusterOne

I'm still down with that. From memory there is a Starbucks and a resarunt with a bunch of seating scattered about in the lobby of the Hilton. When is good?


----------



## Guest

ClusterOne said:


> I'm still down with that. From memory there is a Starbucks and a resarunt with a bunch of seating scattered about in the lobby of the Hilton. When is good?


For Those of you how may be interested I can now make Custom Silkscreen T shirts with your Avators and screen names on them for HauntX 2007 with HauntX 2007 on the back the shirts are 100% cotton by Hanes and come with a Money Back Garentee if interested I will need to now you shirt size and an email address where I can send a picture of the proof before it is printed, Shirts are $30.00 +S&H and printed both sides with want ever you want.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Blinky The House Elf said:


> with HauntX 2007 on the back the shirts


You can't do that Blinky. "HuantX" is copyrighted!!


----------



## the1

man i'm goin to dis


----------



## Guest

Hauntiholik said:


> You can't do that Blinky. "HuantX" is copyrighted!!


 as long as I dont copy their copy right , or I can just print shirts with your screen names if you are worried about it, and to what groups you belong.


----------



## wilbret

Can someone tell me what this event is all about? I visited the site, but they don't seem to list the vendors that have signed up?

Is it mostly a goth thing (based on the photos)? 

Thanks, hope you all have fun!


----------



## wilbret

Re: the t-shirts, I'd do it. 

As long as you aren't making a profit from it, just use the "ask for forgiveness" method. You are all paying fees to attend and probably spending money while there. It's not a blatant attempt to steal.

You could easily say, "Halloweenforum.com at HauntX 2007(r)" or whatever...

I find it hard to believe they will take action against screen printed shirts worn by a dozen people. Now, if you made a national advertisement that portrayed HauntX as endorsing Halloweenforum.com, they may have an issue.

*From a marketing (national ads included) guy that has lived by this for 8 years now. I've only received one cease and desist letter. Even then, all I had to do was promise to not repeat the ad.


----------



## Guest

hauntx is a halloween convention like hauntcon... Its not a Goth event but is for the home haunter, pro haunter, and scary movie film makers...and looks like some paranormal folks too.

There is a listing of last years vendors but they dont have '07 vendor list up yet but they say coming soon and that all space is sold out 100- 10'x10' booths)...i know Skulltronics and EFX-Tech will be there


----------



## pandora

I had a blast last year. It's a mixture of everything, so everyone has something to look at. Lots of big props, costumes. I saw Terror Syndicate, Hot Wire Foam Factory, Eccentric Gryphon, etc. all there. Plus a lot of people are into the horror celebrities. I also bought 2 sets of lenses there - all black and Manson (white with black edges) for $45/pr. There's some goths there, but I think overall it's a mixed group. 

For the price I think it's a great weekend and one of the very few west coast events.

I'll be there Sat and Sun - probably with my "name" tag on - Pandora. See ya there!


----------



## ClusterOne

This years show is sounding much bigger and better the 2006, can't wait! 
As for meeting up, look for us in our Heartstoppers t-shirts, we will be there for all 3 days. We will be around the floor and in the seminars, say Hi!


----------



## LostboY

Nobody stopped by the EFX booth and said hi....how disappointing!

LosT


----------



## Hauntiholik

LostboY said:


> Nobody stopped by the EFX booth and said hi....how disappointing!
> 
> LosT


Awwwww Hi! I did stop by with LaurieBeast. I was the tall blond in the long black jacket.


----------



## pandora

I was there too with my hubby a few times - man, you were busy!!


----------



## Guest

LostboY said:


> Nobody stopped by the EFX booth and said hi....how disappointing!
> 
> LosT


Hey Lost! Where ya been lately? Good to see you around!

I knocked out of going...or I'd bought a round for you guys.


----------



## spookineer

I tried to, couldn't get through the crowd around your booth, very popular place.


----------



## Unk

I was there too. I won the robot at John's seminar on Sat.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hauntiholik said:


> Awwwww Hi! I did stop by with LaurieBeast. I was the tall blond in the long black jacket.


And I was the short blonde with the slit throat


----------



## pandora

Here's a pic of 4 of us that met up at Haunt X. That was the best part, meeting people from the forum. Hopefully next year, we'll meet more.

http://www.sinisterspace.com/Pandora/pic/13374/

Clockwise from upper left: that house on ventura, Pandora, Hauntiholik and Lauriebeast


----------

